# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  New Rule: Using Pictures for Avatar

## Matt

If the user wants to use a females face for an avatar they must provide proof of being that person. ie holding a sign that says
"I <3 MMOwned.com" with those capitalizations for the following reason, if they photoshop it the double M will appear exactly the same. and I'm tired of special treatment for users using female avatars getting rep. If your gonna post ur pic in ur avatar you should have no objections to writing that line on a piece of paper in another picture.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Yup i agree with this fully as there were some issues before :P.

----------


## Forever

I agree, having a female avatar shouldnt give advantages.

Edit: Oh crap look at my own! *hides in a corner*

----------


## Knomez

/signed i agree it sucks -_-

----------


## MDN

> if they photoshop it the double M will appear exactly the same. .


Wrong. The person could just use a Wacom Tablet or something similar to write instead of typing.

----------


## EmiloZ

Great rulez matt, This is being good  :Big Grin:

----------


## [Shon3m]

oh this is good  :Big Grin:  /agreed

----------


## Dark_Angel

> If the user wants to use a females face for an avatar they must provide proof of being that person. ie holding a sign that says
> "I <3 MMOwned.com" with those capitalizations for the following reason, if they photoshop it the double M will appear exactly the same. and I'm tired of special treatment for users using female avatars getting rep. If your gonna post ur pic in ur avatar you should have no objections to writing that line on a piece of paper in another picture.


Wait, wait, wait, what about mine? It goes with my signature, and the signature girl was a render that Piersd had found...
Well, anyway, I agree..

~Dark_Angel

----------


## -Lex

*Fixed it:*

If the user wants to use a females face for an avatar they must provide proof of being that person, by holding a sign that says:
"I <3 Lex" also, on the picture, no clothes must be used.

----------


## Skuddle

> If the user wants to use a females face for an avatar they must provide proof of being that person. ie holding a sign that says
> "I <3 MMOwned.com" with those capitalizations for the following reason, if they photoshop it the double M will appear exactly the same. and I'm tired of special treatment for users using female avatars getting rep. If your gonna post ur pic in ur avatar you should have no objections to writing that line on a piece of paper in another picture.


I think it should be a little different.

I think it should be more like, if the person claims or wants to claim they are a female, and can provide truth, they are given a female sign. No offense I don't want to be treated differently, but I do dislike being called.. hey dude.

<Skuddle

----------


## latruwski

yep some act like female users and that sucks...

I agree on the fact that here must be a system to verify the picture to be real or not  :Smile:

----------


## Sprackle

post tits or gtfo?XD

----------


## Cursed

> *Fixed it:*
> 
> If the user wants to use a females face for an avatar they must provide proof of being that person, by holding a sign that says:
> "I <3 Lex" also, on the picture, no clothes must be used.


Where do you get awesome posts?
Wait a sec...

Im in ur brain stealing your posts!

[/Offtopic]

/agree with this

----------


## Matt

this thread was meant for staff section. i apologize.

----------


## tttommeke

I accept the apologise :P

But ontopic: Wouldn't this increase the special treatment ? Just treat everyone the same and no pics needed for I <3 Mmowned because photoshop can fix everything...

----------


## Zokmag

Even if it should just have been in staff section i got to agree with this!
/Signed

----------


## -Lex

HI im a girl, can i be admin yes?

----------


## ReidE96

No Lex, wrong capitalisation  :Wink: 


As to the rule, even if it _was_ meant to be posted in the staff section I still agree. Though I suggest a small tweak - they only need to hold the sign if they're claiming it's them in the picture. Some folk might just want a girl in their avatar.

----------


## ^Xayo

*cough* Camwhore *cough*

----------


## Szharz

Hope that there is no feminists on this forum who will complain xD

----------


## Krip

Eh, I don't really agree on this rule.

Who cares about the female avatars... they just look good! Verifying every user would just be a pain. And Kurios's avatar would go to shame ;(

Maybe a better rule would no no giving rep for the users avatar or signature just because it appeals to you.

----------


## Errage

> Maybe a better rule would no no giving rep for the users avatar or signature just because it appeals to you.



I believe that already IS a rule. I completely agree with this rule, way to many "camwhores"

----------


## Heftydogg

Agreed with Krip, should only be necessary if the user's being a site flirt, flaunting that they're a girl with a girl's face in their avatar. If they're just being a regular member, shouldn't be a problem.

Also on a side note if this does go through, would girls in sigs be ok? Frost makes some SWEET sigs with some very attractive girls  :Wink:

----------


## arkanoid1988

The Lex Is sexy !! <3

I agree with this rule - but they have to post sexy pics in a section were only "members" can see :P (no leechers)

----------


## Frankymouse

damm lex whats ur MSN :-p

PM ME :-)

----------


## C-Death

/Agrees fully

----------


## Acespades

> I agree, having a female avatar shouldnt give advantages.
> 
> Edit: Oh crap look at my own! *hides in a corner*


Agreed.

I think he means an actual pic of a girl not an avatar.

Not to start any drama, but will this apply to usernames as well? I think misleading names are far worse than avatars. ( A simple yes or no will suffice)

----------


## SpiritWolf

Wow you guys, I'm very disapointed in you! Just because we're females doesn NOT mean we get special treament! We have to put up with alot of shit on here because we are female actually, including shit like this.
Do you know how many ****ing stalkers we get on an everyday basis because of our sex from creepy people who cant seem to get laid?! You should leave gender issues OUT of MMOwned. We shouldn't have to do special shit just because you think we're getting 'treated better than men'.
I'm sorry if this sounded rude but its the truth! I actually find it alittle bit offencive hat this was brought up and I'm very suprised it was brought up my Matt his self!

Ban me for this post if you must, but know that I speak truth.

----------


## Clain

Well half of the people on this site act like pedos or aren't straight so...

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Wow you guys, I'm very disapointed in you! Just because we're females doesn NOT mean we get special treament! We have to put up with alot of shit on here because we are female actually, including shit like this.
> Do you know how many ****ing stalkers we get on an everyday basis because of our sex from creepy people who cant seem to get laid?! You should leave gender issues OUT of MMOwned. We shouldn't have to do special shit just because you think we're getting 'treated better than men'.
> I'm sorry if this sounded rude but its the truth! I actually find it alittle bit offencive hat this was brought up and I'm very suprised it was brought up my Matt his self!
> 
> Ban me for this post if you must, but know that I speak truth.


Wow, wow, wow, You got it all wrong on what matt is trying to say. He thinks that people who act like girls on MMowned, and ask for rep for being a girl and have Avatars of a girl/girls should have proof that they are a girl and not get rep for having a sexy avatar of a girl. If you have a avatar that is something totally different and you do not go on about how your a girl and you need rep, then he is fine with it. 

~Dark_Angel

----------


## kelat

> Wow you guys, I'm very disapointed in you! Just because we're females doesn NOT mean we get special treament! We have to put up with alot of shit on here because we are female actually, including shit like this.
> Do you know how many ****ing stalkers we get on an everyday basis because of our sex from creepy people who cant seem to get laid?! You should leave gender issues OUT of MMOwned. We shouldn't have to do special shit just because you think we're getting 'treated better than men'.
> I'm sorry if this sounded rude but its the truth! I actually find it alittle bit offencive hat this was brought up and I'm very suprised it was brought up my Matt his self!
> 
> Ban me for this post if you must, but know that I speak truth.



If it's that big a problem then don't tell people you're a girl. 

And I think just creating a rule that no rep shall be given solely for girl avatars/sigs/possible pictures is sufficient.

----------


## Acespades

> Wow you guys, I'm very disapointed in you! Just because we're females doesn NOT mean we get special treament! We have to put up with alot of shit on here because we are female actually, including shit like this.
> Do you know how many ****ing stalkers we get on an everyday basis because of our sex from creepy people who cant seem to get laid?! You should leave gender issues OUT of MMOwned. We shouldn't have to do special shit just because you think we're getting 'treated better than men'.
> I'm sorry if this sounded rude but its the truth! I actually find it alittle bit offencive hat this was brought up and I'm very suprised it was brought up my Matt his self!
> 
> Ban me for this post if you must, but know that I speak truth.


If you have a problem with stalkers on mmowned, Don't put a female avatar on your profile, or don't announce you are a girl. You have one down, now lets tackle the second one champ!

I will leave you with this... http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/7729/73570516fz6.png

----------


## SpiritWolf

> If you have a problem with stalkers on mmowned, Don't put a female avatar on your profile, or don't announce you are a girl. You have one down, now lets tackle the second one champ!
> 
> I will leave you with this...


Well then. the person who's thingy you took a screenie of should get a warning or soemthing, I dont really care. But making us do stuff for you guys for shits and giggles like it seems is trying to be done is not fair. How about this, if your male you cant show your face on mmowned unles you are holding up a sign in the picture. does that sound fair? No it doesn't.
Just because your having some problems with people who want to get rep for female pictures doesnt mean that the rest of us females have to suffer with stupid tasks. 
Some of the people on here have female photos that match their siggy and dont want to change it, even it its not really a picture of them. Others, like me, do not want to have to hold up a stupid sign that would actually cause us to recive more stalking private messages/emails because the people would have proof that we are female!
Holding up a sign to prove you're female is just an open invitation for trouble. As you stated, if you dont want to be stalked then don't announce your female. Wouldn't having to hold a sign announce that you are female though? 
I for one do not have a picture of myself as an avatar because I like my wolf one >_> But that doesn't mean that this issue does not set me off! To me it sounds like you don't want females around on MMOwned! I really hope things that could be considered sexist, sush as this can be, does not happen again on MMOwned.

----------


## Heftydogg

> Well then. the person who's thingy you took a screenie of should get a warning or soemthing, I dont really care. But making us do stuff for you guys for shits and giggles like it seems is trying to be done is not fair. How about this, if your male you cant show your face on mmowned unles you are holding up a sign in the picture. does that sound fair? No it doesn't.
> Just because your having some problems with people who want to get rep for female pictures doesnt mean that the rest of us females have to suffer with stupid tasks. 
> Some of the people on here have female photos that match their siggy and dont want to change it, even it its not really a picture of them. Others, like me, do not want to have to hold up a stupid sign that would actually cause us to recive more stalking private messages/emails because the people would have proof that we are female!
> Holding up a sign to prove you're female is just an open invitation for trouble. As you stated, if you dont want to be stalked then don't announce your female. Wouldn't having to hold a sign announce that you are female though? 
> I for one do not have a picture of myself as an avatar because I like my wolf one >_> But that doesn't mean that this issue does not set me off! To me it sounds like you don't want females around on MMOwned! I really hope things that could be considered sexist, sush as this can be, does not happen again on MMOwned.


QFT.

wow, that's a _very_ good point. What difference would that make if people were getting repped with a girl's face in their avatar than if they went through the tasks to keep that face for their avatar.

Should just be a general rule that if someone is caught being repped because of their sex alone, that it's like rep trading.

Especially when Lex can make an impressive pic like that in no time at all that looks legit  :Wink:  And he even got 2 responses saying he was hot LOL.

----------


## Acespades

> Well then. the person who's thingy you took a screenie of should get a warning or soemthing, I dont really care. But making us do stuff for you guys for shits and giggles like it seems is trying to be done is not fair. How about this, if your male you cant show your face on mmowned unles you are holding up a sign in the picture. does that sound fair? No it doesn't.
> Just because your having some problems with people who want to get rep for female pictures doesnt mean that the rest of us females have to suffer with stupid tasks. 
> Some of the people on here have female photos that match their siggy and dont want to change it, even it its not really a picture of them. Others, like me, do not want to have to hold up a stupid sign that would actually cause us to recive more stalking private messages/emails because the people would have proof that we are female!
> Holding up a sign to prove you're female is just an open invitation for trouble. As you stated, if you dont want to be stalked then don't announce your female. Wouldn't having to hold a sign announce that you are female though? 
> I for one do not have a picture of myself as an avatar because I like my wolf one >_> But that doesn't mean that this issue does not set me off! To me it sounds like you don't want females around on MMOwned! I really hope things that could be considered sexist, sush as this can be, does not happen again on MMOwned.


You know if you would stop talking about your sex on mmowned you wouldn't get stalked.

The reason he wants girls to do it instead of guys was stated by yourself



> Do you know how many ****ing stalkers we get on an everyday basis because of our sex from creepy people who cant seem to get laid?!


The girls on mmowned don't stalk the guys and rep them for their gender.
At least I would hope that they were mature enough not to. 

I will repeat this. It shouldn't matter to you, seeing as you don't have a female pic on mmowned. Please stop turning mmowned into a major drama haven. 

Matt is really against rep trading and giving unfair rep. This is his way of trying to fix it.

----------


## SpiritWolf

> QFT.
> 
> wow, that's a _very_ good point. What difference would that make if people were getting repped with a girl's face in their avatar than if they went through the tasks to keep that face for their avatar.
> 
> Should just be a general rule that if someone is caught being repped because of their sex alone, that it's like rep trading.
> 
> Especially when Lex can make an impressive pic like that in no time at all that looks legit  And he even got 2 responses saying he was hot LOL.


Thank you X_x

----------


## Heftydogg

> You know if you would stop talking about your sex on mmowned you wouldn't get stalked.
> 
> The reason he wants girls to do it instead of guys was stated by yourself
> 
> The girls on mmowned don't stalk the guys and rep them for their gender.
> At least I would hope that they were mature enough not to. 
> 
> I will repeat this. It shouldn't matter to you, seeing as you don't have a female pic on mmowned. Please stop turning mmowned into a major drama haven. 
> 
> Matt is really against rep trading and giving unfair rep. This is his way of trying to fix it.


True rep trading is a problem, and as is unfair rep. But you can't control who gives rep to who. Leechers every day just troll the threads and say "Nice thanks" and don't rep for crap. But there's no way to regulate that.

But think about the reasoning that you're putting behind this suggestion: That people are being repped because they portray themselves as girls.

Now it's pointless to do this for that reason then, because the people that *are* girls IRL, will just put up their pic with a cute <3 MMOwned sign. And what do you think will happen after that? Is that like the passage to flirt for free rep? Which would make the issue even worse because it makes them stand out even more to the regular members like "Oh wow, she really is a girl if she's allowed to use that avatar. /rep /cyb3rz"

The only way to regulate the issue would be the same as it is for rep trading. Just keep tabs on suspicious people and if they slip up, proceed with proper infraction.

----------


## Acespades

> True rep trading is a problem, and as is unfair rep. But you can't control who gives rep to who. Leechers every day just troll the threads and say "Nice thanks" and don't rep for crap. But there's no way to regulate that.
> 
> But think about the reasoning that you're putting behind this suggestion: That people are being repped because they portray themselves as girls.
> 
> Now it's pointless to do this for that reason then, because the people that *are* girls IRL, will just put up their pic with a cute <3 MMOwned sign. And what do you think will happen after that? Is that like the passage to flirt for free rep? Which would make the issue even worse because it makes them stand out even more to the regular members like "Oh wow, she really is a girl if she's allowed to use that avatar. /rep /cyb3rz"
> 
> The only way to regulate the issue would be the same as it is for rep trading. Just keep tabs on suspicious people and if they slip up, proceed with proper infraction.



True true, but by regulating the number of people with female avatars, we can eliminate some of the peoples profiles being watched.

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

Ok, I REALLY hate to break up my 1337 post count but...
Matt is referring to, as already stated, people pretending to be girls and/or actual girls that get rep for being a female.
We've had cases like, females getting contrib+ just for posting a pic of themselves in the RL pics thread (which is one of the main reasons rep in General Chat is disabled) or using an avatar (plenty of those cases) of themselves.
Now I don't wanna sound biased or something, I'm a girl myself and I refuse to post my picture on a gaming forum due to these reasons. I'd rather earn my rep by contributing.

What Matt is trying to do is to atleast decrease the number of attention whores (don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to insult anyone here).
Once again, not aimed at specific members or something.
You don't have to post a picture of yourself at all.
I'm not doing it.

/off to delete a post and get back 1337 post count

----------


## Heftydogg

> True true, but by regulating the number of people with female avatars, we can eliminate some of the peoples profiles being watched.


Well considering I've never seen this being an issue myself before, and that the example you linked was 9 months old, and that the people who I know _are_ girls on the site don't advertise it like they should get special treatment; it would be a lot easier to just watch the 1 or two cases, if any, that are found/reported for abusing a female identity for rep, rather than scrolling through 215 thousand members and flagging any that have a female avatar to give the task to.

Also may be offensive to tell the person "Hey, you need to post a pic holding an MMOwned sign to prove to us you have a v.... ya" unless they are suspected for unfairly getting repped from it. In which case makes the the option of only keeping tabs on users where the free rep applies, the best method again.

----------


## Innit

Oh wow, you realise this now, I appreciate your apology for this meant to be posted into the staff section, but it does give us an insight.

I can name 'females', who I have proof are not, you only just caught onto this? I can name many who I wouldn't be able to, IF they were not female. This is not an insult, or meant to be offensive in any way. I just feel like staff need to take action quicker against stuff like this. 

Just today I was explaining this to my girlfriend, and convinced her to make an account, if I provide bodyshots with proof(under1 :Cool:  will me+her get rep? I don't doubt that I will, it will always exist, because it has not been cracked down upon. 

Note to all buttlickers - Girls still think your retarded, over the internet or not, how about you make some effort in your real life to look nice, not over the internet.

Don't try and shitstir on this post.

----------


## Acespades

> Well considering I've never seen this being an issue myself before, and that the example you linked was 9 months old, and that the people who I know _are_ girls on the site don't advertise it like they should get special treatment; it would be a lot easier to just watch the 1 or two cases, if any, that are found/reported for abusing a female identity for rep, rather than scrolling through 215 thousand members and flagging any that have a female avatar to give the task to.
> 
> Also may be offensive to tell the person "Hey, you need to post a pic holding an MMOwned sign to prove to us you have a v.... ya" unless they are suspected for unfairly getting repped from it. In which case makes the the option of only keeping tabs on users where the free rep applies, the best method again.



Why don't we just not allow rl pics at all then?

----------


## arkanoid1988

I think all all seriousness its probably a bit extreme  :Smile: 

I doubt many guys pose to be girls, but IMO it is very very wierd having a girl avatar (and pretending to be one) ... just my take on it  :Wink:

----------


## Acespades

> I doubt many guys pose to be girls, but IMO it is very very wierd having a girl avatar (and pretending to be one) ... just my take on it


You would be surprised.

----------


## Heftydogg

> Why don't we just not allow rl pics at all then?


Could do that, since MMOwned isn't a personal Myspace-type site for users to post RL pics in the first place. And that way you're not discriminating towards anybody, but still. I don't think any new special rules need to be made for this. If the person is obvious enough (and by that I mean you can blatantly see in their latest +rep list that they've been given it for their sex), then it would be an easy fix to remove the rep and apply the infraction.

You can still pick out who's female (or pretending to be) through their chat. Generally from my experience girls will overuse smileys and talk correctly and flirt more if they have people's attention. Like let me use DSky as an example, you can tell that she's a female just by watching her talk in the SB. Like she said, she doesn't have to post a pic of herself as an avatar to convince or prove that she's female.

So even if there was a rule like that, people could still give the impression of feminism and be unfairly repped for it. You're just making it more general by adding in the factor of text.

Again, if mods want to be serious about cracking down on unfair rep due to people pretending to be girls, best thing to do is just take note if you see someone flamboyantly acting girly, and check if their rep is suspicious. This wouldn't be a lot of work, and could be reported also. Exactly like rep trading.

And really, it's also the person giving the rep who's at fault. Just like reptrading, there's 2 sides to it. Otherwise I could walk up to any user and +rep them and leave the rep comment as "You're cute!" and have them reported for it. Doesn't make much sense does it?

----------


## Clovian

I completely agree with this, alot of people either pretend, or use the fact that they are a girl to act flirtatious and recieve rep. im not saying all girls should have to post pics, just ones that have it as their avatar and flaunt it etc.

----------


## Clain

Kurios has boobs for his avatar... >.>

----------


## Acespades

> Kurios has boobs for his avatar... >.>


If kurios gets rep for his avatar, does it really matter? He isn't going to get a rank based on rep. He is an admin already.

----------


## Clain

Good Point =P

----------


## Ebon

> damm lex whats ur MSN :-p
> 
> PM ME :-)


The Lex is a guy I believe.

----------


## Fault

I bet you i could still shop it and it would look different.

----------


## Innit

KuRIoS is gay, he's allowed boob avatars, but I'm not according to the fact this is a family site.

fuk faget modz.

<3

----------


## Matt

I was never trying to offend anyone.. I was just trying to resolve seeing chicks in avatars of members on the site who were never a female.. Then I click the persons username to find that a random newb gave em rep for "being so damn cute" well I deleted it.. but then i had to go and give an infraction for repping for it and forgot which newb user it was. all in all.. I thought.. hey.. this guy shouldnt be using some random myspace chick as his avatar.. so I deleted it.. but that goes without saying he didn't "Ask for the rep"... my conclusion, this underage chick is now posted all over mmowned without asking for it.. So my solution was this PROOF or no girl at all.

Where did this idea come from? Actually theres a lot of successful sites like collegehumor which use this confirm peoples identity when they have "hottest chick in east coast college" contests.. hate it or not it works.

I'm locking this thread cause I got people misinterpretting me thinking I'm promoting them being internet stalked.. well spirit wolf.. no one knew you were a girl before this and no one cared.. congratulations coming out with it, I'm sure you'll get all the attention you didn't want now.

----------

